# Key to open ESB box - where to get one?



## Yeager (11 Mar 2009)

Has anyone bought a key to open the ESB box gto read the meter? Looking for one but don't know where to get them - West Dublin area preferrably. A pliers wont do it i don't think.

Cheers


----------



## kadumph (11 Mar 2009)

Any electrical wholesaler in your area, look in golden pages under electrical wholesalers.


----------



## chrisboy (11 Mar 2009)

Yeager said:


> Has anyone bought a key to open the ESB box gto read the meter? Looking for one but don't know where to get them - West Dublin area preferrably. A pliers wont do it i don't think.
> 
> Cheers




Chadwicks on the greenhills rd.


----------



## Fnergg (11 Mar 2009)

Contact ESB Networks at 1850372757 or email them at esbnetworks@esb.ie  and they will send out one to you free gratis.

Regards,

Fnergg


----------



## RMCF (12 Mar 2009)

Fnergg said:


> Contact ESB Networks at 1850372757 or email them at esbnetworks@esb.ie  and they will send out one to you free gratis.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Fnergg



I emailed ESB as above at about 8am this morning and received an email from them at lunchtime saying they would post one out tomorrow.

Very good customer service.


----------



## Frank (16 Mar 2009)

An 8mm socket will do the same job.


----------



## ajapale (16 Mar 2009)

I use a pliers with a narrow nib.

You can get an ESB meter key in any hardware shop for about 50c


----------



## RMCF (16 Mar 2009)

Key arrived from the ESB quickly. Good on them.


----------



## gipimann (16 Mar 2009)

If you're a Gas consumer, Bord Gais will also supply meter keys free of charge - just fill in the query form on their website.  I got one within 2 days of asking!


----------



## Fnergg (17 Mar 2009)

gipimann said:


> If you're a Gas consumer, Bord Gais will also supply meter keys free of charge - just fill in the query form on their website.  I got one within 2 days of asking!



As a matter of interest, was it a metal or plastic key?

Regards,

Fnergg


----------



## gipimann (17 Mar 2009)

Fnergg,

It was metal - and they sent a keyring too!


----------



## dave28 (17 Mar 2009)

Straying slightly from the original question, my meter door was left open (presumably by the reader, no-one else has any interest in opening it) and the hinge was damaged before I noticed. Now it is difficult to close. I know its my box but am i responsible for repair ?


----------



## Bronte (17 Mar 2009)

Is it not an 'allan' key to open the ESB box?


----------



## Fnergg (17 Mar 2009)

dave28 said:


> Straying slightly from the original question, my meter door was left open (presumably by the reader, no-one else has any interest in opening it) and the hinge was damaged before I noticed. Now it is difficult to close. I know its my box but am i responsible for repair ?



If it's your ESB meter then the ESB will normally repair it free of charge on a once only basis i.e. if it breaks again it will be up to you to fix it. Contact ESB Networks at 1850372757.

Regards,

Fnergg


----------



## sandrat (17 Mar 2009)

the door got taken off our meter one night (i think it was halloween?) and was like that for a few weeks anyway we got a bill and then a couple of days later I came home and there was a brand new door on our meter which I can only assume ESB fitted after the reader reported it missing


----------



## allthedoyles (17 Mar 2009)

Bronte said:


> Is it not an 'allan' key to open the ESB box?


 
no, its the opposite to an allan key , it has a hollow centre


----------



## Bronte (18 Mar 2009)

allthedoyles said:


> no, its the opposite to an allan key , it has a hollow centre


 
I know the one you mean, does that have a name?


----------



## madbint (19 Mar 2009)

I use the chubb for my house


----------



## sydthebeat (19 Mar 2009)

Frank said:


> An 8mm socket will do the same job.



this is exactly what i use... very handy...


----------

